# My GTR by Divine Detail



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Few weeks ago I asked Ed at Divine Detail (in Coulsdon) to detail my 2009.

This was a full decontamination, machine polish, then coated with ISM Kamikaze. Note that Ed removed the wing vent covers and top segment of the rear wing to get proper access to the boot lid and under surface of the wing.

Wheels off and decontaminated then coated inside and out, hubs, calipers, wheel arches, exhaust given similar treatment. Engine bay and underside of bonnet cleaned. 

Interior shampoo, fabrics, leather and plastics given appropriate product coatings.

Ed provided a Flash drive with many MANY pictures of his handiwork and a report of progress provided at the end of each of the three days.These pictures really don't do justice to Ed's hard work - the paintwork has so much more depth and the flake really catches the sunlight superbly.

Totally delighted with the end result even though I didn't think the paintwork was bad to begin with!


----------



## Leander112 (Jul 18, 2016)

Looks very nice


----------

